# Thinking of joining you



## hopeful49 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I have just joined the forum because I am looking for advice. I am contemplating letting out my flat in Poole UK and renting in Spain. I am a single, retired art teacher so my painting and drawing keeps me busy, but as I am on my own it is important to find a friendly community so that I can get to know people. I don`t have much money but who does?
I am planning to come out for a visit this summer to see how I like it and to soak up some sun. I love being by the sea and of course I am looking for mild winters. I want it all, don`t I!
I would really appreciate some advice, and as people who have left the UK you guys know more than anyone what I need to know.
Bye for now,
Hopeful49.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you don't have to find work, Spain is still a great place to live. We are retired and our quality of life here on a small budget is much better than it would have been if we'd stayed in the UK. Go for it!


----------



## hopeful49 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Thanks*

Hi,
Thanks for replying so quickly. Sounds good. From what I`ve seen, rents are cheaper as well, so it`s worth letting out my place here.
All the best,
Hopeful49.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

hopeful49 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for replying so quickly. Sounds good. From what I`ve seen, rents are cheaper as well, so it`s worth letting out my place here.
> All the best,
> Hopeful49.


What area are you looking at?


----------



## hopeful49 (Apr 29, 2011)

*where?*



Alcalaina said:


> What area are you looking at?


Hi, Thanks for message,
I`m not sure where to go yet. I need to be reasonably near to M Andalusalaga airport because flights go from Bournemouth to there. I want to be near the sea, so I reckon the Andelusia region, perhaps Almeria. Where do you think is nice?
Hopeful49


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here 350 to 400 € monthly will get you a one or two bed apartment, that will include electricity and all other charges,

Hepa


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Why not contemplate South America? Better weather...cheaper...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

folklore said:


> Why not contemplate South America? Better weather...cheaper...


Too far away, too much rain, and visa problems, far better here in the sunny Canary Islands,


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Too far away, too much rain, and visa problems, far better here in the sunny Canary Islands,


jajajaja...I would aruge it's 'far' better in the carany islands...but I do like to hear when people think where they are is the best place...


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

hopeful49 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have just joined the forum because I am looking for advice. I am contemplating letting out my flat in Poole UK and renting in Spain. I am a single, retired art teacher so my painting and drawing keeps me busy, but as I am on my own it is important to find a friendly community so that I can get to know people. I don`t have much money but who does?
> I am planning to come out for a visit this summer to see how I like it and to soak up some sun. I love being by the sea and of course I am looking for mild winters. I want it all, don`t I!
> I would really appreciate some advice, and as people who have left the UK you guys know more than anyone what I need to know.
> ...


Hiya, I live in Catalunya and would NOT recommend anyone coming here. Whilst the countryside is beautiful, the weather is cooler up here in winter time than down Andalucia way, we often have severe frost and occasionally snow in the winter. Also the folk here rarely speak English, so unless you are able to speak Spanish or better still Catalan you will find it hard to get by. Added to this the Brits round where I live are not particularly helpful or for that matter very friendly. Most seem to relish in knowing something you don't and not sharing it, ie, where to get your car re-registered etc. The folk down south seem to be a whole lot friendlier and more helpful.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hopeful49 (Apr 29, 2011)

*thanks*



Hepa said:


> Here 350 to 400 € monthly will get you a one or two bed apartment, that will include electricity and all other charges,
> 
> Hepa


Hi Hepa,
Thanks for reply. I hadn`t thought of the Canary Islands. As a single retired lady I have to find somewhere with a friendly community so that I can meet people - I`ve never been to the Canary Islands yet, but it`s a lot easier to get back than somewhere like South America.

Hopeful 49


----------



## hopeful49 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Catalunya*



JoCatalunya said:


> Hiya, I live in Catalunya and would NOT recommend anyone coming here. Whilst the countryside is beautiful, the weather is cooler up here in winter time than down Andalucia way, we often have severe frost and occasionally snow in the winter. Also the folk here rarely speak English, so unless you are able to speak Spanish or better still Catalan you will find it hard to get by. Added to this the Brits round where I live are not particularly helpful or for that matter very friendly. Most seem to relish in knowing something you don't and not sharing it, ie, where to get your car re-registered etc. The folk down south seem to be a whole lot friendlier and more helpful.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi,
I went on holiday to Catalunya a couple of years ago and I am not at all surprised by what you are saying. I went all inclusive and found the service staff very unfriendly. It rather spoilt the holiday and nearly put me off Spain, but then I heard that the Catalan people are different to other spanish folk in their ways. I am definitely thinking about the Andalucia region but I need to ensure I get a place with heating in the winter because I`ve got a chest condition. What a pity the expats aren`t helpful either!
Hopeful49.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

hopeful49 said:


> Hi, Thanks for message,
> I`m not sure where to go yet. I need to be reasonably near to M Andalusalaga airport because flights go from Bournemouth to there. I want to be near the sea, so I reckon the Andelusia region, perhaps Almeria. Where do you think is nice?
> Hopeful49


If I were ever going to leave my beloved sierras and forests to live by the coast, I would check out Mojacar in Almeria, or La Herradura in Granada.

Visit Mojacar, Almeria, Andalucia, Spain. « Top ten Things to do « Almeria
Costa Tropical - La Herradura


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi we love Alhaurin de la Torre about 20 mins from Malaga airport we hale from Southampton so often use Bournemouth airport. The weather here is great and there is a small expat community. We know several single women who love it here and have a great social life


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Ryanair now fly Bristol to Gran Canaria, be flexible with your dates and you can pick up a real bargain. I'll be there for a couple of months in the Autumn and the weather down south of the island is good all year round, no real winter to worry about and as an artist the mountain areas will keep you happy for many years I would think. If you did need warming up try some mojo spuds


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

hopeful49 said:


> Hi Hepa,
> Thanks for reply. I hadn`t thought of the Canary Islands. As a single retired lady I have to find somewhere with a friendly community so that I can meet people - I`ve never been to the Canary Islands yet, but it`s a lot easier to get back than somewhere like South America.
> 
> Hopeful 49


As a young man I spent time in Argentina and also Venezuela, both then wonderful places and the people very friendly.

Here on the island of El Hierro, my neighbours are Venezolanos I have Argentinian friends so it somewhat brings back memories. The Canarian people are extremely friendly and very polite, they seem to be smiling all day. 

The main reason we are here is the climate, in the small village of El Tamaduste, on the coast, the temperature rarely goes below 18ºC, people swim in the sea all year round, and the summers are milder than Spain.

The main disadvantage is that it takes longer to get here, the main islands to England four and a half hours, however that doesn't bother me I rarely travel to the U.K. Perhaps you should consider Tenerife or the beautiful Gran Canaria, both with large ExPat populations and far cheaper than Spain or England.

Here on El Hierro there are only three or four English, so the language is a must, however the link below gives you a taste of the island,

Hepa


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> Ryanair now fly Bristol to Gran Canaria, be flexible with your dates and you can pick up a real bargain. I'll be there for a couple of months in the Autumn and the weather down south of the island is good all year round, no real winter to worry about and as an artist the mountain areas will keep you happy for many years I would think. If you did need warming up try some mojo spuds


¡¡Papas Arrugadas con salsa de mojo!!

Bob Bob is so right, I first visited in 1962, and the South in 1984, it is like jumping from an English winter straight back into summer and the scenery of the island North or South is very special,
Hepa


----------



## hopeful49 (Apr 29, 2011)

*thanks*



bob_bob said:


> Ryanair now fly Bristol to Gran Canaria, be flexible with your dates and you can pick up a real bargain. I'll be there for a couple of months in the Autumn and the weather down south of the island is good all year round, no real winter to worry about and as an artist the mountain areas will keep you happy for many years I would think. If you did need warming up try some mojo spuds


Thanks for that bob bob. I am going to have a google at Gran canaria,
Hopeful49


----------



## hopeful49 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Reassuring*



stevelin said:


> Hi we love Alhaurin de la Torre about 20 mins from Malaga airport we hale from Southampton so often use Bournemouth airport. The weather here is great and there is a small expat community. We know several single women who love it here and have a great social life


Hi Stevelin,Thanks for that. It`s nice to know other single women are OK,
Hopeful49


----------

